# 0-60 & 1/4 mile 2.5s ????



## spee (Oct 28, 2003)

Just bought a 2002 Altima 2.5s

Anyone know the 0-60 & 1/4 mile times ??

thanks


----------



## cbr600f32002 (Oct 30, 2003)

I have no idea but I know they will run like a raped ape.........


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I did a 16.1 @85mph, but according to my friends in car thermometer it was 87* outside. I also was not use to launching a FWD car at the time either, im sure I could possibly hit high 15s.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I ran a Mazda 6 (both loaded down with vacation gear and people) from 60-110 and it was nose to nose. Both are auto's too. I'm guessing somewhere in the 15.9-16.2 range.


----------

